# Turning Space Required in Vestibule to Restrooms?



## fj80 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm collaborating with an interior designer on a fitness center project and their proposed design has what I will call a vestibule (also looks like a very short hallway) between the fitness center room and two single-occupant restrooms. The vestibule is only 4'-6" wide and about 6'-6" long, with an opening in the wall from the Fitness Center that is 3'-6" wide, so there is no room for a 60" turning radius within this space. Would a turning space be required though?

I'm thinking it would be required (from a practical perspective, can't find it in the ADA) because if a person in a wheelchair enters the vestibule and finds both the restrooms occupied and locked, they would need to be able to turn around to get back to the Fitness Center room.

What do you think? And is there a section of the ADA or ANSI that addresses this?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 26, 2017)

What code does your area use for accessibility? Inspectors usually only inspect to the I - codes.


----------



## fj80 (Apr 26, 2017)

This is the 2013 District of Columbia Building Code, which is generally the same as IBC 2012. But regardless, I need to meet ADA requirements in addition to the building code.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 26, 2017)

Right about that, see maneuvering clearances at doors in 2010 ADSAD. As depth of vestibule is deeper than 30 x 48" a WC user should be able to turnaround and exit the vestibule as a performance matter.


----------



## fj80 (Apr 26, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Right about that, see maneuvering clearances at doors in 2010 ADSAD. As depth of vestibule is deeper than 30 x 48" a WC user should be able to turnaround and exit the vestibule as a performance matter.


Thanks, ADAguy. But isn't the 30"x48" clear floor area only for in front of fixtures? I thought if they need to turn around then you must have either the 60" diameter turning space or the T-shaped turning space. How can a person in a wheelchair turn around 180 degrees if neither of those turning spaces are provided?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 26, 2017)

*




Too many unknowns in your description.*


----------



## steveray (Apr 26, 2017)

Per Mark's pics....might work on the push side, probably not on the pull side....


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 26, 2017)

FJ80, the ref to 30 x 48 is to the footprint dimension of a WC. You use it to determine whether you need a 60" circle or do a "T" turn.
MH's diagrahams should clarify the clear floor space you need to approach the door perpendicularly in the vestibule. you will need 60" unless you can do a "t" turn but you don't appear to have room for one.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 26, 2017)

Recommendation:  Turning space is recommended in small spaces with entrapment risks as well as at dead-end aisles and corridors so that people using wheeled mobility aids do not have to back up considerable distances.

Referenced source: Chapter 3: Clear Floor or Ground Space and Turning Space


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you Francis.


----------



## fj80 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you, all. This is very helpful.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 28, 2017)

Is this a vestibule (with doors at both ends) or an alcove (with doors to restrooms only).  Backing a short distance out of an alcove shouldn't be a problem.

If it is a vestibule and one of the doors swings inward and has a latch, it needs to be at least 4'-10" wide (2" frame + 3'-0" door + 18" maneuvering clearance) and 7'-0" deep (3 ft. door + 4 ft. for wheelchair) to prevent entrapment.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Paul, you are a bit late to the game (smiling), see his initial post for dimensions.


----------

